# Easy djent songs to learn?



## gamber (Jul 29, 2011)

ive been playing guitar for three years now and ive mainly played metal core, and math-core. now ive started to branch out to more technical stuff and djent. what are some easy songs to learn on a six string? oh yeah and i cant really sweep so preferably songs without them


----------



## Solodini (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not into djent so I can't really say but find riffs which sound like you can play them, learn them and then write your own music based on it. You'll never run out of music if you're writing your own.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2011)

Just try the songs you like. Break them down bit by bit and then piece it together. That way they're all easy... Kind of, anyway...


----------



## iamrichlol (Aug 1, 2011)

lol, djent


----------



## Oceans (Aug 2, 2011)

Easy djent songs? lol well I guess Vildhjarta - Shiver and Meshuggah - Bleed is pretty easy imo.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 2, 2011)

Arkona said:


> Meshuggah - Bleed is pretty easy imo.



No.


----------



## Oceans (Aug 2, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> No.


*cough *cough "imo"


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Aug 2, 2011)

Everything by Volumes is pretty simple. You could also take a try at some of Bulb/Periphery's stuff (Icarus Lives, New Groove, etc)


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 2, 2011)

Aceshighhhh said:


> Everything by Volumes is pretty simple. You could also take a try at some of Bulb/Periphery's stuff (Icarus Lives, New Groove, etc)



This. 

Also check out Entrosolet. More in the vein of Progressive Metalcore, but who the fuck cares, right?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 2, 2011)

the only hard thing in bleed is the picking.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 2, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> the only hard thing in bleed is the picking.



Well yeah. That's it. (And being able to keep it up for four minutes with all the various riffs in it.)

This guy does a pretty good job of it though.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Aug 2, 2011)

With "Djent" it's all about getting down the grooves of the songs. Just breakdown a song you enjoy and give it a go.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't like djent either, but like Solodini said, just listen to the songs, if they sound like they are within your range, then learn them. You could always challenge yourself, and learn a harder song bit by bit until you get the techniques down, thus building your skills.


----------



## pstol (Aug 2, 2011)

Periphery - New Groove is pretty easy to start with.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sofos (Aug 2, 2011)

in all seriousness though, and for the point he said SIX strings, I'd say Jetpacks Was Yes! by Periphery. pretty simple but catchy riffing in Drop C


----------



## Ghost40 (Aug 9, 2011)

First djent song I ever learned was Unbreakable (Veil of Maya), and it was the last too.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you guys take note of the polyrhythms when playing djent/ techy stuff? Or just play along with tabs?


----------



## Tones (Aug 9, 2011)

catchy. djent. easy. have a go at it


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 9, 2011)

Tones said:


> catchy. djent. easy. have a go at it





Nice song!, I'll give it a try too lol 

I'm getting tired of trying to nail all new materials by periphery


----------

